# Small Apartment Lot Pricing



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Small apartment complex. Has a 3 Inch Trigger. Gravel lot. Plowing only. No salt or sidewalks. Looking for per push or season. Annual Average of 120 inches snowfall. I appreciate the help boys.

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=8+kellar+rd+west+monrow+ny&r=e


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock lots are a pain $60-$75 per visit Seasonal $2400 -$3000


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Still too cheap 3" trigger and it will always be full of cars $85


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

TKLAWN;1660520 said:


> Still too cheap 3" trigger and it will always be full of cars $85


The PM is going to laugh at that and hire someone that's reasonably priced. It's not what is it worth, it's what will they pay? And then decide if you will do it for that or let someone else do it.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

With a 3" trigger, and 120" of snow...that's 40 pushes...I'd say $70 a push. $35 to return and clean up after cars moved, or whatever. Or, $3300 a season and no charge for a clean up call, one per storm.
I'd be up around $85 a push or $3900 a season if the trigger was 5 or more, or I was "on call / as needed"...
That lot looks simple, and fairly easy if the tennants aren't fools. Big "if".


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I got a call from the property owner. The winning bid was $1100 for the season, mine was $2500. I can't understand some of these guys out there. How do they make coin?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

winning bidder prob thought $1000 plus $100 for gas


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

[email protected];1664044 said:


> Well I got a call from the property owner. The winning bid was $1100 for the season, mine was $2500. I can't understand some of these guys out there. How do they make coin?


They don't


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

One way they can do it was printed in one of our industry publications (I won't name) one of the "industry experts" (I won't name) said we don't provide all the services spec'd unless they call us out on it, most properties the manager is not on site, and do not even know some services and specs were not provided.

Don't plow it unless it's 6" or they call you out on it could average 6 or more pushes you skip.

Crazy, lowballers can still make money


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mysticlandscape;1664425 said:


> They don't


You have a sweet line-up of snow fighters. Very nice.:salute:


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding Help*

Let us help you take the worry out of your bidding process.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 28 templates for residential and commercial contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it. All this for $129.95.


----------

